# "Les jeunes aujourd'hui sont des branleurs...



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

... c'est pas avec eux que je vais avoir une retraite peinard" Sonny Boy  




J'aime bien ces citations, j'ai donc rajouté la dernière, la plus récente, histoire de voir à quel point c'est similaire et pourtant ça nous empêche pas de le dire et de le penser trop souvent (enfin sauf moi bien sûr  ) :


_Cette jeunesse est pourrie depuis le fond du coeur. Les jeunes gens sont malfaisants et paresseux, ils ne seront jamais comme la jeunesse d'autrefois, ceux d'aujourd'hui ne seront jamais capables de maintenir notre culture._

Poterie, Babylone, 3000 Av-J.C.





_Notre monde atteint un stade critique, les enfants n'écoutent plus leurs parents, la fin du monde ne peut plus être loin._

Un prêtre Egyptien, 2000 av-J.C.






_Les jeunes méprisent les lois et ne reconnaissent plus l'autorité de rien ni de personne, c'est le début de la tyrannie._

Platon, 400 av-J.C.




_
Les jeunes aujourd'hui c'est des branleurs, veulent pas bosser, savent même pas parler ils ne s'intéressent à rien, franchement moi quand j'avais leur âge ça filait droit, ils respectent même pas leurs parents..."_

Un pékin moyen, dans la rue...


----------



## macmarco (25 Février 2005)

Ca c'est ben vré !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Février 2005)

Ouais, et comme dirait le papé du coin de la rue, ce qu'il faut, c'est une bonne guerre pour remettre tous ces faignants décérébrés dégénérés de jeunes dans le droit chemin !  :mouais:


----------



## pixelemon (25 Février 2005)

Les jeunes branleurs finissent toujours par croiser un powermac, un ipod ou un powerbook dans une vitrine et là il faut faire un choix 

ahhh steve tu m'as sauvé quelque part


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2005)

Le problème dans votre raisonnement, c'est que la plupart d'entre nous ont été jeunes à leurs débuts, la plupart des vieux sont d'anciens jeunes, aux exceptions notables de Line Renault, née déjà très agée, et d'Henry Salvador, dont l'éternelle jeunesse me laisse parfois rêveur.

En conséquence, personne ne marche droit, ne respecte rien, et tout le monde est la honte de l'humanité.

Voilà, c'est mon avis, et je le partage sans réserve.


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

Euh attention la morale de cette histoire c'est juste de dire que l'histoire est un éternel recommencement, que le passage de flambeau d'une génération à une autre est toujours délicat et que les gens qui médisent aujourd'hui sur les jeunes n'ont pas plus réfléchi que leurs ancêtres, pleins d'orgueils et d'amertumes qu'ils étaient 

Alors quand j'entends une phrase moraliste qui commence par "aujourd'hui les jeunes..." bah je rigole doucement, en pensant à ces citations.


----------



## toys (25 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> Les jeunes branleurs finissent toujours par croiser un powermac, un ipod ou un powerbook dans une vitrine et là il faut faire un choix
> 
> ahhh steve tu m'as sauvé quelque part



bien tu ces quoi le I pod j ai pas mal de pote qui l on pas payer a vraix dire  donc faut quand meme faire gaffe ci tu a besoin de quellque chose demande a ton prochain y a toujours un biznesse qui traine


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Alors quand j'entends une phrase moraliste qui commence par "aujourd'hui les jeunes..." bah je rigole doucement, en pensant à ces citations.



Et tu ne t'es jamais demandé, depuis 5000 ans qu'on te le dit, s'ils ne sont pas un peu branleurs sur le bords, les jeunes ? 
En tout cas, je ne sais pas s'il y a des réacs depuis aussi longtemps, mais des feignants, sûrement !


----------



## House M.D. (25 Février 2005)

Si y'avait pas de jeunes ils auraient pas grand chose pour leur retraite les vieux ^^


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

on a eté un peu tous des jeunes ecervellés , faignants, revers, casseurs
mais l'age nous ramene pour la plupart a la realité de la vie , on se range , on fait notre bout  de chemin.....

ce sont le parents qui souvents s'en prennent pleins la figure, 
mais c'est un risque a prendre .....ou pas 

c'est comme un mariage, personne peut dire qu'il n'aboutira pas a  un divorce


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

C'est ça... rêve à ta retraite !


----------



## toys (25 Février 2005)

]le jeune le vieux et le con faut le tuer des ca naissence


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et tu ne t'es jamais demandé, depuis 5000 ans qu'on te le dit, s'ils ne sont pas un peu branleurs sur le bords, les jeunes ?
> En tout cas, je ne sais pas s'il y a des réacs depuis aussi longtemps, mais des feignants, sûrement !




 


Mais ce qu'on leur repproche c'est surtout d'être désobéissants, irrespectueux et incapables. Plein d'orgueil on considère qu'ils sont moins bon que nous, sans forcément nous rappeler réellement qui nous étions 20 ans auparavant.


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ]le jeune le vieux et le con faut le tuer des ca naissence




Bon ok t'as quitté l'école trop tôt mais :

1) Pas la peine d'écrire aussi gros que tes fautes sont énormes.  

2) J'ai plus appris l'orthographe tout seul qu'à l'école.

Sale jeune !     :love:


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok t'as quitté l'école trop tôt mais :
> 
> 1) Pas la peine d'écrire aussi gros que tes fautes sont énormes.
> 
> ...


Quel bordel là dedans !!!  

Un jeune n'y reconnaîtrait pas son vieux !

Et vice  versa !

       :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Si y'avait pas de jeunes ils auraient pas grand chose pour leur retraite les vieux ^^



Ca s'rait pas grave, vu que s'il n'y avait pas de jeunes, y aurait pas de vieux non plus (à part Line Renault, bien sur !)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> sans forcément nous rappeler réellement qui nous étions 20 ans auparavant.



Ah, ce moment mystérieux où le jeune con devient grand con !...  L'essentiel c'est, je crois, de ne jamais passer par la case sale con. C'est une toute petite case, mais très mal fréquentée.


----------



## toys (25 Février 2005)

le jeune con s est normale confli de generation
le vieux con s est normale il a tellement vu de connerie 
mais le moyen con ces grave surtout si il ce trouve un peut trops a l extreme


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le jeune con s est normale confli de generation
> le vieux con s est normale il a tellement vu de connerie
> mais le moyen con ces grave surtout si il ce trouve un peut trops a l extreme



Mackie ! Sors de ce corps !


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mackie ! Sors de ce corps !




Nan Mackie a trouvé son maître là je crois !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan Mackie a trouvé son maître là je crois !  :love:



Alors, je souscris pleinement : "ces grave".  :love:


----------



## toys (25 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan Mackie a trouvé son maître là je crois !  :love:


pour quoi il est comment ce makie


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour quoi il est coment ce makie




Pas très bon en orthographe, modérateur des forums et membre imminent de macg, mais là tu le surpasses allègrement au niveau des fautes !  :love: 
Ne le prends pas mal hein, on se moque pas, t'as la franchise d'annoncer clairement la couleur dans ta signature au moins. En tout cas c'est pas irréversible hein, ne l'oublie pas


----------



## toys (25 Février 2005)

je fait des efforts je viens de réaprendre la forme des lettres ces con a 24 ans de se retrouver a faire de cahier de cp pour faire des lignes.bon la ces sur ca se voit pas mais temp mieux pour vous


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pas très bon en orthographe, modérateur des forums et membre *imminent* de macg, mais là tu le surpasses allègrement au niveau des fautes !  :love:
> Ne le prends pas mal hein, on se moque pas, t'as la franchise d'annoncer clairement la couleur dans ta signature au moins. En tout cas c'est pas irréversible hein, ne l'oublie pas



 il l'est depuis février 2000...


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

pff, tous des branleurs.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

... Moi, je n'ai jamais été jeune. Je suis né vieux, écrasé de responsabilités, obligé de m'occuper de parents irrésponsables et de 13 frères et soeurs plus âgés que moi... Alors, autant vous dire que les jeunes, je les hais viscéralement, d'autant plus s'ils sont branleurs... Si vous croyez que j'avais du temps à consacrer à la masturbation, moi...


----------



## toys (25 Février 2005)

ca ne me vexe pas des foi ces énervent quand tu te fait viré des forums ou des concours en tout genre motif feuille illisible mais bon 
comme le dit le vieux proverbe travail quand tu est petit,ces du temps de gagnier dans la vie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si vous croyez que j'avais du temps à consacrer à la masturbation, moi...



il n'est pas trop tard pour t'y mettre...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ca ne me vexe pas des foi ces énervent quand tu te fait viré des forums ou des concours en tout genre motif feuille illisible mais bon
> comme le dit le vieux proverbe travail quand tu est petit,ces du temps de gagnier dans la vie



Le temps gagné dans la vie ne nous éloigne pas pour autant de notre inéluctable fin...  Parole de vieux con


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ces con a 24 ans de se retrouver a faire de cahier de cp pour faire des lignes



Ça, c'est tout sauf con, bien au contraire. Je trouve même que c'est assez courageux. Ça nous change un peu de tous ces jeunes branleurs...


----------



## toys (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... ... Si vous croyez que j'avais du temps à consacrer à la masturbation, moi...



l'auto congratulation ne deconne pas y a rien de mieux quand tes jeune et moin des foi  
il n est pas trops tard on peut commencer a tout age


----------



## pixelemon (25 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour quoi il est comment ce makie



manque de wazabi


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est tout sauf con, bien au contraire. Je trouve même que c'est assez courageux. Ça nous change un peu de tous ces jeunes branleurs...


 ben oui, mais des cahiers de cp avec des pages qui collent


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ca ne me vexe pas des foi ces énervent quand tu te fait viré des forums ou des concours en tout genre motif feuille illisible mais bon
> comme le dit le vieux proverbe travail quand tu est petit,ces du temps de gagnier dans la vie




Mais sinon t'as vu qu'il y avait des fautes dans ma signature ou tu lis ça comme tout le reste ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, mais des cahiers de cp avec des pages qui collent



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon t'as vu qu'il y avait des fautes dans ma signature ou tu lis ça comme tout le reste ?


 c'est dur, tu as mis un s à "pas"


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est dur, tu as mis un s à "pas"




Yep...  :rose: J'ai mal écrit "Forum" et "contre" également  :mouais:


----------



## toys (25 Février 2005)

je lis ca comme le reste mais ces du a de la dislexi et disorthographie alors ce mot la je vous defi de l ecrire sans le dico 


petite info pour les parents qui ont des enfants dislexchose il y a des aide style temps suplementaire dans les controles PC portable mi a dispo par l etat "je sait pas ci il y a des mac" et plein d autre chose mais il faut aller voire en doc specialiser qui vas faire un joli papier


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

Allez hop! On démarre sur les branleurs et on en arrive aux enc.....s de mouches  

EDIT : Sorry, Toys. On a posté en même temps


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je lis ca comme le reste mais ces du a de la dislexi et disorthographie alors ce mot la je vous defi de l ecrire sans le dico
> 
> 
> petite info pour les parents qui ont des enfants dislexchose il y a des aide style temps suplementaire dans les controles PC portable mi a dispo par l etat "je sait pas ci il y a des mac" et plein d autre chose mais il faut aller voire en doc specialiser qui vas faire un joli papier



Ah ouai quand même, ça doit pas être facile tous les jours...


----------



## toys (25 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai quand même, ça doit pas être facile tous les jours...


ces pas non plus un calevaire, s est pas marqué sur ma tête et puis les rare moment ou je doit écrire sans fautes j utilise les potes comme correcteur


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Février 2005)

Ah, une bonne vieille diptéro-sodomie...


----------



## toys (26 Février 2005)

h, une bonne vieille diptéro-sodomie...

6 silables a plus de une heure du matin ces pas mal "ca veut dire quoi diptéro"


----------



## Foguenne (26 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> h, une bonne vieille diptéro-sodomie...
> 
> 6 silables a plus de une heure du matin ces pas mal "ca veut dire quoi diptéro"



Je me taperais bien un bonne vieille diptéro-sodomie ce soir.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on a eté un peu tous des jeunes ecervellés , faignants, revers, casseurs



Perso, j'ai oublié avoir été jeune un jour. Comme ça je peux être encore un peu plus aigri    



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme un mariage, personne peut dire qu'il n'aboutira pas a  un divorce



Moralité de l'histoire, n'en déplaise à JP II, ne pas se  marrier, on évite ainsi à cup sûr les frais d'avocat.


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Février 2005)

Sauf si tu veux revoir un jour tes gosses...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (26 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est pas avec eux que je vais avoir une retraite peinard" Sonny Boy
> _Cette jeunesse est pourrie depuis le fond du coeur. Les jeunes gens sont malfaisants et paresseux, ils ne seront jamais comme la jeunesse d'autrefois, ceux d'aujourd'hui ne seront jamais capables de maintenir notre culture._
> 
> Poterie, Babylone, 3000 Av-J.C.
> ...



...et ils avaient bien raison: que sont devenues (et qu'en reste-t-il aujourd'hui encore) Babylone, l'Egypte , la Grèce , après ces auteurs et leur époque ?   

grandeur et décadence des civilisations...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, une bonne vieille diptéro-sodomie...



Tu met deux "L" à sodomie, toi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2005)

Salut ; tas d'branleurs!!! 
... Merdasse! C'est pas le thread des users de l'aurore? ...
Bon, je sors :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Salut ; tas d'branleurs!!!
> ... Merdasse! C'est pas le thread des users de l'aurore? ...
> Bon, je sors :rose:



Go west ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Février 2005)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> grandeur et décadence des civilisations...




L'ultime fantasme des médiocres, la raison de vivre des névrosés qui s'ignorent, l'ignorance de l'histoire clairement étalée, c'est tout ce que ça m'inspire.


----------



## Xman (26 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> L'ultime fantasme des médiocres, la raison de vivre des névrosés qui s'ignorent, l'ignorance de l'histoire clairement étalée, c'est tout ce que ça m'inspire.



Pour demain, l'histoire n'est que le futur d'aujourd'hui&#8230;, donc elle ne se bâtit qu'avec le futur, donc tout est relatif&#8230;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pour demain, l'histoire n'est que le futur d'aujourd'hui?, donc elle ne se bâtit qu'avec le futur, donc tout est relatif?




Oui mais que comme aussi euh, il a été dit que à ce qui parait l'espace temps est courbe ça voudrait donc pouvoir signifier qu'un jour J on redeviendra tous jeunes ? Merde alors, c'est dingue !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais que comme aussi euh, il a été dit que à ce qui parait l'espace temps est courbe ça voudrait donc pouvoir signifier qu'un jour J on redeviendra tous jeunes ? Merde alors, c'est dingue !



Ben oui, mais tu sera tellement vieux quand ça arrivera que tu t'en apercevra même pas !


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2005)

vraiment que des branleurs ces faux jeunes


----------



## Klakmuf (26 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ]le jeune le vieux et le con faut le tuer des ca naissence



Restera plus grand monde  :hein:


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Restera plus grand monde  :hein:



Dailleurs il est déjà mort


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> « [&#8230;] »
> 
> Poterie, Babylone, 3000 Av-J.C.



 là où on voit que l&#8217;on baisse quand même c&#8217;est que maintenant plus personne n&#8217;est capable de faire parler une poterie  &#8211; une potiche éventuellement mais une poterie&#8230;&#8211; c&#8217;est pas rassurant tout ça 





&#8212;&#8250; ok je sais c&#8217;est par là


----------



## Xman (26 Février 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Restera plus grand monde  :hein:


Et comme on est toujours le con de quelqu'un...le monde risque de se retrouver bien seul


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là où on voit que l?on baisse quand même c?est que maintenant plus personne n?est capable de faire parler une poterie  ? une potiche éventuellement mais une poterie?? c?est pas rassurant tout ça



Tu parles de gourdes ?



			
				Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et comme on est toujours le con de quelqu'un...le monde risque de se retrouver bien seul



"On est toujours le con de quelqu'un", c'est dans _Les cons_, un San Antonio d'antologie comme tous les San Antonio. Frédéric Dard aurait mieux fait de survivre à la bonne vie (bouffe, pinard, cigare etc., ce genre de petits plaisirs) rien que pour finir à l'Académie pour faire chier tous ces vieux grabataires !


----------



## toys (27 Février 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de gourdes ?
> 
> 
> 
> "On est toujours le con de quelqu'un", c'est dans _Les cons_, un San Antonio d'antologie comme tous les San Antonio. Frédéric Dard aurait mieux fait de survivre à la bonne vie (bouffe, pinard, cigare etc., ce genre de petits plaisirs) rien que pour finir à l'Académie pour faire chier tous ces vieux grabataires !




surtout ne mater pas le film qui est sortie si vous aimer les livres ces un "vieux caca qui pue" d'apres plusieur expert (on est trois a le pencer au moin ces pour vous dire)


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Février 2005)

On est d'accord là-dessus, rien de vaut l'original, et je ne connais personne qui oserait prétendre le contraire !

Sinon, la diptéro-sodomie, c'est juste de l'enculage de mouches, une manière de couper les cheveux en quatre, quoi...


----------



## toys (27 Février 2005)

merci ca fait quatre ont ce sent moin seul 

diaspro est donc la mouche a savoir sa peut faire bien dans un diner chic !


merci pour ton eclairage


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

ha les jeunes tous des petits cons


----------



## rezba (6 Mai 2005)

Tiens, une remarque en passant.
Il y a quelques temps de ça, j'interviewe la première adjointe d'une commune de 10000 habitants sur sa politique culturelle. La ville n'a aucun équipements culturels, et leurs politiques en la matière sont insignifiantes. L'adjointe en question est chargée des affaires scolaires, jeunesse et culture.
Elle nous déclare que la commune compte environ 400 gamins scolarisés en primaire, et autant en secondaire.
"Mais le plus dur, nous dit-elle, ce sont les 15-20 ans, ceux-là, on ne sait vraiment pas quoi en faire". Avec mon pote joanes, on passe tout au crible : l'absence de bibliothèque ("on en aura une bientôt, on espère que ça crééra le lien avec eux"), la construction prochaine d'un multiplexe sur le territoire de la commune, elle nous parle des problèmes de drogue, ces "seringues qu'on fume sur les bancs publics" (j'exagère à peine, là), et l'absence de tout médiateur ou poste d'animation culturo-sportif dans la commune. "Ah, ça, oui, on voudrait bien, mais ça coûte trop cher !".
Tu parles. La commune est pleine de zones industrielles. Qui ramènent de la taxe professionnelle à foison. 
On rigole, jusqu'au moment où on lui fait parler de sa politique "sénior", et où l'on s'aperçoit que la commune donne, trois fois par an, des "paniers" cadeaux aux petits vieux des maisons de retraite et d'ailleurs, pour un montant moyen de 150¤ le panier ! 
Ah, ces jeunes qui posent problème, on s'occuperait bien d'eux, mais ça coûte trop cher !


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

moi je dis construiser une bonne citéE ET yaura du taga


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ces jeunes qui posent problème, on s'occuperait bien d'eux, mais ça coûte trop cher !



Tu sais combien ça coûte une paire de Nike Air Force ?!


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une remarque en passant.
> Il y a quelques temps de ça, j'interviewe la première adjointe d'une commune de 10000 habitants sur sa politique culturelle. La ville n'a aucun équipements culturels, et leurs politiques en la matière sont insignifiantes. L'adjointe en question est chargée des affaires scolaires, jeunesse et culture.
> Elle nous déclare que la commune compte environ 400 gamins scolarisés en primaire, et autant en secondaire.
> "Mais le plus dur, nous dit-elle, ce sont les 15-20 ans, ceux-là, on ne sait vraiment pas quoi en faire". Avec mon pote joanes, on passe tout au crible : l'absence de bibliothèque ("on en aura une bientôt, on espère que ça crééra le lien avec eux"), la construction prochaine d'un multiplexe sur le territoire de la commune, elle nous parle des problèmes de drogue, ces "seringues qu'on fume sur les bancs publics" (j'exagère à peine, là), et l'absence de tout médiateur ou poste d'animation culturo-sportif dans la commune. "Ah, ça, oui, on voudrait bien, mais ça coûte trop cher !".
> ...


Sur la commune où je bosse (56 000 banlieusards)
La politique de le Jeunesse est étrange, on construit des équipements soit disant pour les jeunes mais on y mat plein de trucs à vieux dedans.
Le projet sur les "cultures urbaines" a été appelé le "Bizarre", ça ne s'invente pas 

Les équipements ne suffisent pas (on a plein de thunes pour ça), il y a le projet politique qui va avec.
La politique du Maire est parfois résumé au proverbe canardo-enchaîné "Ma binette partout"


----------



## rezba (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Sur la commune où je bosse (56 000 banlieusards)
> La politique de le Jeunesse est étrange, on construit des équipements soit disant pour les jeunes mais on y mat plein de trucs à vieux dedans.
> Le projet sur les "cultures urbaines" a été appelé le "Bizarre", ça ne s'invente pas
> 
> ...



HiHi... 
La binette au dédé, c'est vrai que c'est bien résumé. Et que ce qu'il fait faire en matière culturelle et de jeunesse n'est pas toujours très lisible. Alors que ses voisins font des choses autrement mieux coordonnées.

La binette au dédé !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Mai 2005)

Le jardinage ce n'est pas vraiment un truc de jeunes


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> HiHi...
> La binette au dédé, c'est vrai que c'est bien résumé. Et que ce qu'il fait faire en matière culturelle et de jeunesse n'est pas toujours très lisible. Alors que ses voisins font des choses autrement mieux coordonnées.
> 
> La binette au dédé !


Tu connais l'artiste? T'es déjà passé dans mon Soviet ou quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Sur la commune où je bosse (56 000 banlieusards)
> La politique de le Jeunesse est étrange, on construit des équipements soit disant pour les jeunes mais on y mat plein de trucs à vieux dedans.
> Le projet sur les "cultures urbaines" a été appelé le "Bizarre", ça ne s'invente pas
> 
> ...



Les jeunes nous emmerdent.

Qu'ils aillent bosser, z'auront plus besoin qu'on les occupe !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

il n'y a pas besoins de gros moyens .....
si les jeunes il veulent vraiment s'amuser il pouvent le faire avec peu,
le probleme est que aujourd'hui il ne s'amusent avec rien

on faisait comment nous il y a 20 ans ?
et nos grand parents ?


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Le jardinage ce n'est pas vraiment un truc de jeunes





je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord avec toi.... je bosse avec des enfants du Bronx...

et on a organise une apres-midi jardinage avec des representants du jardin botanique du Bronx tres repute...les enfants etaient enchantes et ravis ! ! ! 
et desormais, tous les samedis matin, ils vont aider les jardiniers du quartier par petit groupe...


----------



## rezba (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais l'artiste? T'es déjà passé dans mon Soviet ou quoi ?



J'ai habité pas loin. Pas longtemps, hein, juste une vingtaine d'années. 
Et je m'intéresse un chouïa aux politiques culturelles.


----------



## rezba (6 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas besoins de gros moyens .....
> si les jeunes il veulent vraiment s'amuser il pouvent le faire avec peu,
> le probleme est que aujourd'hui il ne s'amusent avec rien
> 
> ...



On trainait sur les bancs, on faisait du bruit, on picolait, ou on fumait. 
Le seul problème, c'est que maintenant, on est vieux. Enfin, certains moins que d'autres, hein. Sonnyboy, par exemple, est beaucoup plus vieux que moi. Il est en fait aussi proche du vieux con que moi du jeune con.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

Ça sent la mauvaise foie ici. Ah non, c'est le mien.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy, par exemple, est beaucoup plus vieux que moi.



Oui, et je me rappelle d'une grand mère niçoise qui allait chichement vers son siècle d'existence dire que personne ne savait quand il était né, que d'après les anciens, il était là avant tout le monde d'après elle.
*Il y en a même pour penser qu'il n'est qu'un pur esprit (malfaisant of course  ).*


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

je n'ai pas lu le debut du thread, mais vite fait en passant je confirme les jeunes nous emmerdent.

Je rajouterai que les vieux aussi...:mouais:


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas lu le debut du thread, mais vite fait en passant je confirme les jeunes nous emmerdent.
> 
> Je rajouterai que les vieux aussi...:mouais:



vieux con


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je rajouterai que les vieux aussi...:mouais:



répètes voir un peu    espèce de "moyen"  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vieux con



Qu'est ce que je disais... ils nous emmerdent je vous dis...:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vieux con



t'as bien raison


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> répètes voir un peu    espèce de "moyen"  :rateau:




et les vieux aussi... ça se confirme...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> et les vieux aussi... ça se confirme...:love:



va t'en coller une, "le vieux"


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> répètes voir un peu    espèce de "moyen"  :rateau:




vieux râleur


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

En fait le meilleur age c'est celui qu'on vous donne...


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que je disais... ils nous emmerdent je vous dis...:hein:



pas plus que les vieux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vieux râleur



et sois un peu plus poli toi aussi


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

tu me donnes quel age jahrom?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En fait le meilleur age c'est celui qu'on vous donne...



ben j'te plains  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> tu me donnes quel age jahrom?



16 ans...:love::love::love:


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 16 ans...:love::love::love:



c'est vrai c'est dans la tete tout ca!


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben j'te plains  :rateau:



Jusqu'a maintenant on me donne mon age...
Je ralerais quand on me le vendra...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 16 ans...:love::love::love:



détournement de mineure    

_tout flatteur..._  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'a maintenant on me donne mon age...
> Je ralerais quand on me le vendra...



le pognon tout de suite


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

C'est a partir de quand qu'on passe de jeune à vieux ???


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est a partir de quand qu'on passe de jeune à vieux ???



j'ai perdu le mode d'emploi    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ... les jeunes nous emmerdent.
> Je rajouterai que les vieux aussi...:mouais:





Ca c'est bien vrai Jahrom !
Les petits vieux et leur lenteur, leur retraite et leur temps pour tout, leur fausse surdité qui leur permet de faire croire qu'ils n'entendent rien et leurs souvenir entendus 1000 fois qu'on ne supporte plus d'entendre...


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

Je demande ça car l'autre jour en boîte de nuit un jeune passant à coter de moi pour aller aux toillettes me dit :
"pardon, Monsieur..."

:mouais:


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est bien vrai Jahrom !
> Les petits vieux et leur lenteur, leur retraite et leur temps pour tout, leur fausse surdité qui leur permet de faire croire qu'ils n'entendent rien et leurs souvenir entendus 1000 fois qu'on ne supporte plus d'entendre...



T'es un partisant de la canicule alors???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est a partir de quand qu'on passe de jeune à vieux ???



à partir du moment où tu penses que les jeunes sont cons


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'es un partisant de la canicule alors???



Malow... Voyons...

Un hiver rude peut etre a la rigueur...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je demande ça car l'autre jour en boîte de nuit un jeune passant à coter de moi pour aller aux toillettes me dit :
> "pardon, Monsieur..."
> 
> :mouais:



ben vi t'avais oublié tes bas résille  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'es un partisant de la canicule alors???



*
Grand Dieu, non !!! *
Si à chaque canicule, un jour férié y passe, ça va pas le faire !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mai 2005)

Jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Malow... Voyons...
> 
> Un hiver rude peut etre a la rigueur...



*
Grand Dieu, non !!! *
Si à chaque hiver, un jour férié y passe, ça va pas le faire !!!


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben vi t'avais oublié tes bas résille  :rateau:



Ben il m'aurait appelé "Madame"... c'est pas mieux...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ben il m'aurait appelé "Madame"... c'est pas mieux...:rateau:



tant que ce n'est pas la main au ©    :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant que ce n'est pas la main au ©    :rateau:



C'est a dire que "mademoiselle" m'aurait tout de même réconforter...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est a dire que "mademoiselle" m'aurait tout de même réconforter...:rose:



le doute, c'est insupportable


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

quel branleur


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je demande ça car l'autre jour en boîte de nuit un jeune passant à coter de moi pour aller aux toillettes me dit :
> "pardon, Monsieur..."



ça, ça veut rien dire : combien de fois on m'a dit "pardon, madame"


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le doute, c'est insupportable



Tu confonds pas avec "la goutte", Lemmy. Allez, prends tes pilules et au lit !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds pas avec "la goutte", Lemmy. Allez, prends tes pilules et au lit !



c'est à quel sujet, madame ?


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est à quel sujet, madame ?



Tu sais, en général, quand je tournais la tête et qu'ils me voyaient le museau, ils étaient plus gênés que moi (qui avais beaucoup de mal à ne pas rigoler). Ça m'est même arrivé quand j'avais la barbe, là, c'était le sommet   

Tout ça parce que de temps en temps j'ai les cheveux longs.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, en général, quand je tournais la tête et qu'ils me voyaient le museau, ils étaient plus gênés que moi (qui avais beaucoup de mal à ne pas rigoler). Ça m'est même arrivé quand j'avais la barbe, là, c'était le sommet
> 
> Tout ça parce que de temps en temps j'ai les cheveux longs.



   

je suis absolument désolé   

mais le catogan vous va à ravir  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je suis absolument désolé
> 
> mais le catogan vous va à ravir  :rateau:



Tu me prends pour jpmiss ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu me prends pour jpmiss ou quoi ?



je vois ce qu'il te faut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

Marre des vieux, ça flood trop...


----------

